# To everyone complaining against FurAffinity



## Aurora (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm not usually one to stick my muzzle in places it doesn't belong, or stir up drama (as amusing as I may find it), but this is something I felt the need to speak out on because I'm tired of the negativity.

If you really don't like FA, if you find more things to complain about than things you enjoy - leave. It's been said over and over again, and yet people don't listen. 

You know why?

Because FA has become an essential part of the furry community as a whole. Whether you admit it or not, the community needs FA just as much as FA needs the support of the community. 

FA isn't just a gallery site to showcase creative work. It IS a community. It is the largest community of furries anywhere. It's a social network. FA is the glue that keeps the community together. Why else do you think chaos erupts when it goes down? We rely on it! I as an artist depend on FA to advertise my work, to let people know what cons I'll be at, and how to get in touch with me. Sure, there are other smaller venues, but none with the organization and support FA has.

Without FA there's no way I'd be where I am with my art. FA is full of inspiration, help, and friends. I've met wonderful people through this website, and I couldn't be more thankful.

On that note, I'd like to give my thanks as someone among the masses to all the hard work and long hours a select few individuals have put forth and continue to give to make this website even possible. Your dedication is praiseworthy and greatly appreciated.

So while yeah, FA isn't perfect, it's continually striving to better itself and it's the best thing we've got - and it's damn good. Show some support, and if you really don't like the site or the people who run it, get a life and leave it for the people who do.

~Aurora


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't think anyone is stupid enough to complain about FA on FAF. Lying but point be made, we did have a couple of lawlsuits that were never filed but nothing that escalated too far.
Whatever issue you come here to support will be a memory in 2 days at the soonest.


----------



## Grimfang (Dec 8, 2009)

Aurora said:


> On that note, I'd like to give my thanks as someone among the masses to all the hard work and long hours a select few individuals have put forth and continue to give to make this website even possible. Your dedication is praiseworthy and greatly appreciated.



I agree with this much. Some of the staffers have really been busting their asses with everything that just went down (and still are).

I haven't seen too much civil unrest among the furry population from this outage though.



Devious Bane said:


> I don't think anyone is stupid enough to complain about FA on FAF.



Hey now.. what's that supposed to mean?
I've the thought police on speed dial... jus sayin.


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 8, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Hey now.. what's that supposed to mean?
> I've the thought police on speed dial... jus sayin.


Post-striking definition: Despite the circumstances, we're as subject to the worse as anything that competes with us. 
Pre-striking definition: I lied.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 8, 2009)

Aurora said:


> It's a social network.
> 
> ~Aurora


LULZ
Yeah...riiiiiiight.


----------



## Muki Hyena (Dec 8, 2009)

I never really cared that FA was down

I've got all my homies on my messanger lists


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm not bitching whatsoever, and the people who are should shut up.
Furaffinity does so much for us and all for free so we should be happy that they are doing their best to fix the site.
I'll be happy when they come back on, but until then I'll wait patiently.
I mean, they are only human people! or i guess...dragons?


----------



## Girla PurpleHeart (Dec 8, 2009)

Meh... I don't hate FurAffinity, It's just I'm waiting for the main site to get the site back on track, so I can upload my adult pictures in. But I'm not complaining or anything, it's just I was being patients. The drama on the another thread was just something else. :/


----------



## InuAkiko (Dec 8, 2009)

*claps*

I also would like to add that anyone who started having a shitstorm when it went down needs to re-assess their life. There's so much else to do out there, even if you dont want to get up from the computer.


----------



## Tweaker (Dec 8, 2009)

I can't imagine why people who dislike the site would even be on it in the first place--that doesn't make any sense. This sort of situation shouldn't even be occurring within our walls with that in mind.

That said, I heard that there hasn't been a lot of bitching about the downtime compared to other times it's happened before, so I figure that's a sign that there isn't really as much of a problem as certain people are trying to make out like there is.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 8, 2009)

I like FA, also no complaints about the main site, the new colo it's on is 25% faster and alot cheaper so yeah.
faster+cheaper=awesome

BTW anyone have an idea of when the main site will probably be up.


----------



## Kiszka (Dec 9, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> I like FA, also no complaints about the main site, the new colo it's on is 25% faster and alot cheaper so yeah.
> faster+cheaper=awesome
> 
> BTW anyone have an idea of when the main site will probably be up.


This is as much as anyone knows. http://twitter.com/furaffinity


----------

